# My front wheel looks like it's tilted!



## mrook15 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey all, noob with a new Marin Alpine Trail 29er. I notice that when standing still or riding that the front wheel looks like it is slightly tilted to the left. I made sure that the axle is seated all the way and tight. Would it be the wheel or the frame? The bike is brand new from REI but I don" want to go back if it's normal.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## mrook15 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am at work without the bike and I am not sure it will show in a picture anyway. It is a very slight tilt but I can notice it. I can see if it will show in pics tonight and post them. I do no that the gaps between the wheel and the forks are not equal on either side. In the old days you would just center the wheel and tighten the nuts but I know it's different with these types of bikes.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

have you flipped the wheel 180*?


----------



## mrook15 (Mar 9, 2010)

highdelll said:


> have you flipped the wheel 180*?


Very good Idea, I guess I should have thought of that. At least that wheel tell me if it is the rim.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Tilted or offset?
Tilted would be the fork,maybe a bent axle, uneven axle dropout ends. Offset would be the wheel. Bad Dish maybe? Flipping like highdell says will confirm wheel/axle problems.
Prop the bike upright and look at it head-on from a distance and see if the front and back wheel are alinged.
Other things to check would be the fork pre-load, lockout and such, not familiar with your fork but some forks have pre-load on both legs and if not set the same could cause this problem.
Does REI service bikes, or just sell basic stuff?
You could always go look at another Marin Alpine Trail 29er to see if they are the same.
Maybe REI would exchange the wheel if that is the problem.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

he probably just needs to straighten the stem and handlebars


----------



## mrook15 (Mar 9, 2010)

LWright said:


> Tilted or offset?
> Tilted would be the fork,maybe a bent axle, uneven axle dropout ends. Offset would be the wheel. Bad Dish maybe? Flipping like highdell says will confirm wheel/axle problems.
> Prop the bike upright and look at it head-on from a distance and see if the front and back wheel are alinged.
> Other things to check would be the fork pre-load, lockout and such, not familiar with your fork but some forks have pre-load on both legs and if not set the same could cause this problem.
> ...


Thanks, I will check all the things you suggested. I have RS Dart 3 and I believe I just saw 1 pre-load adjuster on the right side. If I cannot figure it out I will just exchange the entire bike, I have a 100 percent guarantee.I did check the stem and handlebars and they seem aligned.


----------

